# Heavy Bleeding 9dp5dt



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Just wondering if anyone else had heavy bleeding so early before testing. The bleed is heavy with clots. I tested negative this morning so I havn't taken the progesterone tonight.
I can't find a lot of info about bleeding early so intersted in finding out how common it is.
Thanks
Lexig
xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Well it's not that early before testing surely?  Also, please do NOT discontinue progesterone as some women do bleed in early pregnancy and removing progesterone can cause your pregnancy to fail (if you are pg).

In fact, I personally would increase your progesteron now and also have a prog. test at the same time as your beta just to see whether your progesterone levels are high enough.  Some women do not absorb pessaries and need a higher dose.

Please increase your prog. and ring your clinic now if you can for advice.

Best,
Daisy
xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi daisyg,
I spoke to my clinic today and they did advise to carry on for a couple days to see if it stops but the nurse did say if it's too heavy and uncomfortable I could stop.
I will carry on and see what happens. In my last pregnancy I took progesterone for 35 weeks so I'm now worried that my body needs a stronger dose as it's so used to it.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Also forgot to mention that my clinic don't do bloods just home test on OTD so I'm pretty much in the dark about my progesterone levels. I'll definitley take it up with them on my follow up appointment.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi lexig, how u. doing. My bleeding is midflow, with some clotting. Faint positives getting fainter now. Hope u doing ok, its awful but i am sure we will get there. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

waitinglongtime - I'm much better thanks, bleeding still heavy. I still have hope for you, I am    things change over the next fews days. Look after yourself   .
Lexig
xxx


----------

